# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Fotos Canal del bajo Guadalquívir.

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo unas fotos del Canal del bajo Guadalquívir, este canal nace en el embalse de Peñaflor, el al localidad de Peñaflor, aquí os dejo tambien alguna información sacada de Wikipedia
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canal_d...o_Guadalquivir

Canal del Bajo Guadalquivir
El canal del bajo Guadalquivir es un canal de riego, infraestructura hidráulica destinada originalmente a poner en riego una superficie de 56.000 hectáreas de las provincias de Sevilla y Cádiz. Actualmente riega una superficie de 80.000 ha.

Parte del embalse de Peñaflor 37°41′32″N 5°19′49″O﻿ / ﻿37.69222, -5.33028, en Sevilla y recorre 158 km. hasta las marismas de Cádiz.

El 26/09/2007 el Consejo de Ministros autorizó la interconexión del canal con el pantano de Torre del Águila.

Historia
Ya en el siglo XIX se pensaba en su construcción, pero por ser una obra de tal magnitud, no fue hasta 1940 cuando se inició su construcción, que se concluyó en 1962.

La obra se llevó a cabo por presos políticos de la dictadura franquista, a "pico y pala", siguiendo la política de Redención de Penas por el Trabajo, llegando a contar con 2.000 presos. A lo largo de su recorrido se jalonaban campos de trabajo como en Los Merinales, El Arenoso y La Corchuela en Dos Hermanas, asimismo los familiares también crearon los poblados de Torreblanca y Valdezorras, en Sevilla, Quintillo en Dos Hermanas o El Palmar de Troya, en Utrera.

En el año 2006 a el tramo comprendido entre La Rinconada y Dos Hermanas se le cambió la denominación por "Canal de los Presos".

Un monumento a la memoria histórica de Los Merinales se instaló el día 17 de junio de 2009 en la rotonda donde empieza la finca del Charco del Pastor, antigua entrada al campo de trabajo de Los Merinales.

Aquí nace el canal.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Aguas abajo dirección Lora del Río.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Las dos siguientes son de otro tramo antes de llegar a Lora del Río.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Espero que os haya gustado  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Claro que nos gustan Fede :Smile: 

Vaya caudal que lleva :EEK!: 

Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

Gracias Sergi  :Wink: 

Si impresiona el caudal, mas impresiona la velocidad que lleva, aquí os dejo otras cuantas.
Saltando un arroyo, en Lora del Río.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
A su paso, entre Lora del Río y Carmona.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Un kilometro más arriba se divide en dos, a ver si otro dia puedo hacerle alguna foto.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Muy buenas fotos de unos sitios muy necesarios como son los canales, se ven muy curiosos y hasta en uno de ellos podemos ver tú silueta...
Gracias amigo.

----------


## FEDE

Gracias Reege, aquí os dejo las ultimas que hice este sábado pasado.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Estas tres ultimas llegando a Guadajoz.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Bueno otro dia con tiempo seguire con el recorrido de este canal.

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos. Hola FEDE.

Magnífico reportaje. Impresionante infraestructura hidraúlica, no exenta de polémica (en este caso por los víles métodos empleados en su construcción), pero fundamental para el desarrollo del país.

Un  saludo
Antonio

----------


## FEDE

> Hola a todos. Hola FEDE.
> 
> Magnífico reportaje. Impresionante infraestructura hidraúlica, no exenta de polémica (en este caso por los víles métodos empleados en su construcción), pero fundamental para el desarrollo del país.
> 
> Un  saludo
> Antonio


Hola Antonio:

Muchas gracias, como dices es fundamental para el desarrollo de la comarca, si éste canal no existiera creo que habría que hacerlo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  da bastante trabajo a muchas personas.

Aquí os dejo algunas fotos más hechas está mañana, cuando iba ha hacer un transporte, pertenecen al tramo más abajo de Guadajoz.

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## nando

> Hola a todos. Hola FEDE.
> 
> Magnífico reportaje. Impresionante infraestructura hidraúlica, no exenta de polémica (en este caso por los víles métodos empleados en su construcción), pero fundamental para el desarrollo del país.
> 
> Un  saludo
> Antonio


a ver Antonio explicaté que es eso de los víles metodos empleados en su construcción

----------


## ben-amar

> a ver Antonio explicaté que es eso de los víles metodos empleados en su construcción


Hola Nando; permiteme que te conteste, independientemente de lo que Antonio te pueda decir.
La mano de obra utilizada fue la de los detenidos durante la guerra civil y despues, en condiciones de esclavitud.
Las maquinas no se utilizaban, el canal fue hecho a base de pico y pala.
La alimentacion era menos que basica y escasa, dentro de la misma escasez de la postguerra.
No habia medicos, los muertos por tifus, malaria, desnutricion, etc, se contaron por centenares.
¿quieres que siga? Te recomiendo que leas algo sobre como se hizo el "canal de los presos" como se le conoce.
http://todoslosrostros.blogspot.com/...0_archive.html


Esta segunda imagen es de http://www.cgtandalucia.org/spip.php?article2254

----------


## FEDE

> a ver Antonio explicaté que es eso de los víles metodos empleados en su construcción


Hola Nando:

Antonio se refieré, a que éste canal, fue construido por presos de la guerra civil española, dónde se dejaron la vida muchas personas del bando republicano, trabajando forzosamente bajo el régimen de Franco. :Mad:

----------


## Rafael

Aqui hay mas informcion sobre este canal en un reportaje de la tele local de Lebrija....el tema del canal empieza en el minuto 5 y 20 segundos.
http://www.lebrija.tv/lebrija-rural/...n-melendo.html

----------


## FEDE

Muchas gracias por el enlace Rafael, muy buen reportaje del Canal del Guadalquivir por Lebrija TV.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Rafael gracias por el enlace, el vídeo ha respondido muchas de las preguntas que me había hecho sobre este canal y esta zona.
Tengo un vinculo con Lebrija, mi mujer estuvo trabajando ahí cuando todavía era mi novia.

----------

